# Corydoras Adolfoi



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Scientific Name 
Corydoras adolfoi Burgess, 1982 -

Common Name(s) 
Adolfo's Cory

Type Locality
Small trib. of the upper Rio ***** on the equator near Saão Gabriel da Cachoeira, Brazil.

Pronunciation Kory DOOR *** - add OLL foy

Etymology Cory = helmet, doras = skin. In this case it was incorrectly used to mean armour (cuirasse) instead of skin in allusion to the dual rows of plates that run along the flanks of this genus. Named in honour of Adolfo Schwartz, fish collector.

Species Information
Size 

60mm (2.4") SL	
Show near, nearer or same sized spp.


Identification
Corydoras are identified by their twin rows of armour plates along the flanks and by having fewer than 10 dorsal fin rays. They are most commonly confused with the other genera in the sub-family, namely Brochis, Scleromystax and Aspidoras. Similar to C. burgessi but has an orange rather than golden head cap and clear dorsal fin. Similar to C. imitator but has a rounded rather than pointed snout. Very similar to C. duplicareus but has a thinner black back stripe.

Sexing
Female is fuller (when viewed from above) and larger.

Habitat Information
Distribution
Brazil: Rio ***** and Rio Uaupes. 
Amazon, Middle Amazon (Solimoes), *****, Upper ***** (click on these areas to find other species found there)
Amazon, Middle Amazon (Solimoes), *****, Upper *****, Uaupes (click on these areas to find other species found there)

pH 5.6 - 7.0
Temperature 20.0-26.0°C or 68-78.8°F (Show others)
Other Parameters Slightly soft, black water is preferred.

Husbandry Information

Feeding
Sinking pellets and bloodworm for adults. 


Furniture
Dense planting around the edges of the tank, thus providing a large swimming space. Although gravel can be used it is best to use a soft sandy substrate.
Compatibility A perfect citizen.

Suggested Tankmates 
Lots of other C. adolfoi! Being light in colour, this fish looks striking if kept with darker coloured fish. Small South American Characins, such as black neon or black phantom tetras. Large shoals of small mid-water fish will encourage this fish into view.

Breeding
Given an adult group of at least 6 fish (a ratio of 3 males to 1 female is best), regular water changes and good diet are the prerequisites for spawning. Around 20-30 eggs are produced in clutches. They are carried by the female in a ''pouch'' formed by her pelvic fins to the underside of broad leaves or the aquarium glass and deposited carefully. Although relatively east to trigger spawning, rearing fry appears more problematic. Attention to water quality is essential and some breeders maintain that this species must be raised with its parents or other Corydoras fry in order to learn to eat prepared foods










SourcelanetCatfish.com


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry but is there a point to this thread or just a copy/paste for a post count? Should this be in a specific thread marked catfish profiles?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its information put here for those who are interested. Its already in a specific area meant for catfish and we are not going to make individual child forums for each species.

Its copy/paste as well as about 150 some odd hard cover fish books I have on hand to get this info out.

Its more info then was here before on them and being they are specific subspecies being profiled its purely educational. I will continue to put them in the correct forums as they already are. 

My post count it truly triple what it is on here, Im not here for numbers and wasnt asked to accomplish this project for numbers. Post counts are for gamers, not hobbyists. 

Just wait, Ive only done 3 species out of over 2000.


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess I just don't see the point of copy/paste ing something already ON the internet to yet another place ON the internet.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Point is to have the info here in one place. nothing is hotlinked everything is cited. takes less bandwidth from other websites. Every link that gets posted gets roughly 300 hits a day on THEIR bandwidth not this ones. Its a polite way to get the info out and the traffic up.

Its not copy pasting believe me. every post takes close to an hour to gather info and retype it(as I said over 150 books here on hand, not E-Books, real books) that I have to go thru, find the info, type it up, cite it , adhere it to other information then post it. Its not cut/paste like you think of it. The info being provided is more then what is in one single place on the net. you would have to get your hands on a single expensive book and about 3 different websites to get all the info that is here infront of you in one place.

Thats the point. I mean I could do it half assed but this isnt the U.S. intelligence agency.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

You just gave me a wicked idea, thanks.


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see a single thing in your intial post that wasn't copy/pasted directly from planetcatfish.com I see NO additional information you've "researched" from any of your 150 books onhand. The only thing not taken from planetcatfish.com is the picture and THAT is hotlinked from another website (and please don't claim that you have a checz site). If you hadn't sourced at the bottom of your post, it'd be straight up plagiarism.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That ONE, but there are 1997 species left to go. I dug my library out last night and as you can tell posted that one in the evening. If you want to come back when this is all done you will see it all put together in the fashion its meant to be, single posts take too long to do even cutting and pasting.

I do invite you back in 2-3 months when the project is complete. I am glad you are venting your anger about using public information from other sites. Nothing is copyrighted that I am using and 2-3 test posts to check links and reorder information in the form of editing is obviously pissing you off something fierce. I do apologize if the info isnt for you, with that being said you can turn around and nit pick the two test threads that were made. I encourage people to express themselves but atleast say you are from planetcatfish.com when you do it.


----------



## MissAreBee (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not from planetcatfish.com I'm an owner of adolfoi cories so this post title interested me. But when it was information simply regurgitated from a website I'm already aware of, it was a wasted click. This "project' you've embarked on is nothing more than random threads of fish information across a single board. When your "project" is complete, it's only going to be random threads spread over multiple sub forums that will be almost completely useless except if someone were to use the string of 'adolfoi aquariumforum.com whitedevil' in a search engine such as google or bing. So as far as I can tell, you're just wasting the virtual memory of the site owner.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually no, I am working with FISHBASE on this one.

The site owner asked me to do the project.

this particular is a vomit one, its one source, it was test as to see exactly how to lay this out obviously one citing is a very large post and 2000 are going to be ALOT of space. By working with these other entities I am able to collaborate and even get info that isnt available in text form yet. This way working with them I can present them with the utter nonsense that is on forums and disprove fact from fiction in fishkeeping.

Basically think of it as a educational piece that will give SOLID information to people such as yourself. I have friends who do this stuff for a living and have no problem helping out on this one. 

I assure you the REAL threads will be nothing like this one. as I said this was a test run and obviously. This will be a downloadable item when it is finished. I am taking this further as to include flora and fauna that co-exist in the wild together in the same articles. It will be very informative and include every species that is in the trade and some that are available from importers. It will describe every aspect of the subspecies life as we know it as humans. different strains that are recognized by show associations will be present as well as the strains that are rubbish passed off by breeders.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

MissAreBee said:


> I'm sorry but is there a point to this thread or just a copy/paste for a post count? Should this be in a specific thread marked catfish profiles?


I think this was a very informative post, and since i now spend quite a lot of time here (Not all over the web) i for one appreciate the folks who take their time to bring this info to me here, copied or not.

I vote we spend our time enjoying what is brought to us, and leave the determination of what is appropriate to the Forum Staff.

Unless of course we can use this as a good opportunity to beat the stuffings out of WhiteDevil, In which case, IM DOWN. LOL


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Geez, a lot of snarky replies to an informative post. Yes, much of the information on the web about aquariums and fishkeeping is "regurgitated". By that logic, there should only ONE website devoted to any given topic to avoid annoying-to-you duplicated information. I personally enjoy different points of view that each website brings to the table.

Back to the OP. I love cories! I've got 6 pandas, and they are seriously the cutest fish.  I'm surprised that they have as much personality as they do. Yesterday, a fly landed on the outside of the tank, and two of my cories swam up to it to check it out. Of course, the fly flew off.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

NativeKeeper said:


> I think this was a very informative post, and since i now spend quite a lot of time here (Not all over the web) i for one appreciate the folks who take their time to bring this info to me here, copied or not.
> 
> I vote we spend our time enjoying what is brought to us, and leave the determination of what is appropriate to the Forum Staff.
> 
> Unless of course we can use this as a good opportunity to beat the stuffings out of WhiteDevil, In which case, IM DOWN. LOL


Come on with it,bud lol.


----------



## Coryologist (Jun 9, 2009)

Greetings.

1. ALL of the information on PC is copyright. Drop Jools a line and ask him how he feels about you glomming his info, without permission. I doubt, very much, that he shares your view.

2. The fish pictured are actually C. duplicareus. lol. Was permission given to use this pic, or was it simply pilfered, as in, "I saw it on the Internet, so it belongs to everybody?"

Cheers. - Frank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Frank, to go off topic here for a second. Are you still raising hastatus? If not do you know where I can get a small colony of them?


----------



## Coryologist (Jun 9, 2009)

susankat said:


> Hi Frank, to go off topic here for a second. Are you still raising hastatus? If not do you know where I can get a small colony of them?


Hi. They have been very hard to obtain for the past 6 months. I know of one source, but they want $5 each - for a $2 fish. If you want the source, LMK. - Frank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep that is pretty high since I want at least 15 of them so think I'll pass that one up.


----------

